# 3D photo software...



## DJM (Feb 21, 2005)

I usually have tough questions for all the members on ehmac and this questions is a doozy 

Here it goes - Have you ever seen 3D photos on television program? Usually I see them in documentaries and news programs where they will show a photo of someone. The person in the photo would be stationary in the foreground but the background is slightly moving giving the photo a really interesting 3D look.

I tried to find an example of this online so I can post it here but my searches didn't come up with anything.

Does anyone have any idea how this effect is accomplished (if you know what I'm talking about - this is the best way I can explain it)? Is there software that you know of that would do this.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Dave.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2005)

there was a link from digg.com to a whole article about how this is done with examples I saw the other day, you might want to do a quick search there.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

I know the effect you are talking about. It's a nice effect, and as far as I know there is no "simple plugin" or software to do it for you. But, doing it is not all that hard. You DO however need video editing software that works with layers and alpha channels (transparency). Final Cut would work, Adobe AfterEffects too. Here's how to do it:

- You load the photo in a photo editor (Photoshop)
- You "cut out" the person in the foreground (lasso or other selection tool then copy it)
- Paste it onto a transparent background
- Save the file as a format that supports alpha channel (PSD, GIF)
- Load the original picture onto one track in your video editor
- Load the cutout onto a second layer
- Zoom the second layer at a faster speed than the zoom of the first layer
- Voila! Fancy 3D photo!

Now that I read that, it's actually not as easy as I thought. Easy for someone with photo and video editing experience... not so easy for the average user.

You can also repeat the process for as many layers as you want. This can be a really good effect if you have multiple layers.

A7


----------



## TroutMaskReplica (Feb 28, 2003)

there is an even more complicated technique called 'camera mapping' (sometimes known as 'photogrammetry' or 'image projection mapping' etc etc) which requires 3D software but depending on the circumstances can be appropriate.

here's an interesting example:
http://www.digitalartform.com/archives/2004/11/camera_projecti_1.html

even though the animation was done in maya, it's possible to do in nearly every mid to high end 3D package, including blender (www.blender.org)


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm not sure if this is the 3d photography you mean but I did a quick search on
Anaglyphs and turned up this:

http://dogfeathers.com/3d/3dhowto.html

http://nzphoto.tripod.com/sterea/anaglyphs.htm

There is this link as well, But the software looks to be for a Mac 68k or a PPC.

http://www.chara.gsu.edu/~gudehus/3D_Fun.html


----------



## stillmot (Apr 8, 2005)

a7mc said:


> - You load the photo in a photo editor (Photoshop)
> - You "cut out" the person in the foreground (lasso or other selection tool then copy it)
> - Paste it onto a transparent background
> - Save the file as a format that supports alpha channel (PSD, GIF)
> ...


The general idea is above. We do the technique your talking about frequently with FCP, it works very well. From the comments above, the one thing left out is to clone the background in so it looks clean after you set leyframes to your various layers. As can example, if you cut the person out and paste them into a second layer, go back into the first layer and clone the background back in so that the background layer does not show the person. The edges of the figure you are cutting out are most important.


----------



## Evie (Aug 6, 2009)

The technology you were interested in is presented in soft named 3D Photo Builder.
You may try its demo by clicking here. This is full-function demo version, but it will be working only for 30 days without the registration key. Good luck!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

The above link immediate downloads an .EXE file. Downloader beware.


----------



## Evie (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh! I am sorry-sorry-sorry!!!:baby:
Please, you may read about the programm here.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Evie said:


> Oh! I am sorry-sorry-sorry!!!:baby:
> Please, you may read about the programm here.


Looking at the software I don't think that this is the effect the OP is talking about. He said the subject remains still and the background moves. This software just creates panos and 360 views.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

In film/video a similar effect is created using the dolly zoom technique. You probably have seen it several times but may not have even been aware of it, but just noticed that something "strange" was going on. Rather than describe the technique in full here is a link to the Wikipedia page that describes it quite well. Dolly Zoom


----------



## Suite Edit (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's a good tutorial to do what you want. Certainly not a quick & easy plug-in though...

VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials & Post Production Tools


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Suite Edit said:


> Here's a good tutorial to do what you want. Certainly not a quick & easy plug-in though...
> 
> VIDEO COPILOT | After Effects Tutorials & Post Production Tools


That is an awesome tutorial.

What the latest and greatest advice on appropriate software... is this best done with Photoshop and After Effects, or is Motion the better app?


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Another question... what is the best/lowest cost software that can take photos with layers to create this perspective?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

mac_geek said:


> Another question... what is the best/lowest cost software that can take photos with layers to create this perspective?


You can do "layers" in a wide variety of photo-editors, but I guess I'll suggest Photoshop Elements (under $100, cheaper if you shop around).


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

chas_m said:


> You can do "layers" in a wide variety of photo-editors, but I guess I'll suggest Photoshop Elements (under $100, cheaper if you shop around).


Hi Chasm,

thank you - but Photosop Elements wouldn't have the capability of adding motion to the layers, would it?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Adobe AfterEffects and Motion are both good programs, but have high learning curves. Photoshop Extended can also do this. I'm sure there are tons of apps out there that could achieve the same effect, but it'll take some researching.

The key ingredient is an image program to extract the subject from the photograph to put it on it's own layer, and then a video composition program to bring it all together.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

I dug up an old animation test I did two years ago for a personal (and unfinished) project. I created the scene originally in Photoshop incorporating various pictures that I had taken as well as stock photographs. Each object had it's own layer which were separated and brought into AfterEffects and "filmed" with a virtual camera:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.




​


----------



## mac_geek (May 14, 2005)

Manny - that is awesome..


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Hey Manny pretty cool, there was just one little area where I could see the right edge of the incoming sky over top of the layer below, but otherwise really nice work!! :clap:


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Good eye... that would be one of the "unfinished" parts. :lmao:


----------

